# gas stove flame is flaring, what is going on?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Do all the burners do it or just that one?

Maybe a couple of the orifices are clogged/dirty. Have you tried taking the burner apart to clean it? Paper clip works. Sometimes it's just glogged so bad, you need to replace the burner. They're not that expensive. Just a suggestion.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Once it's cool remove the grate and turn the burner 1/4 turn counter clockwise to remove it to clean it out.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Usually happens when crud gets under the cover that lays on top of the actual burner element.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

ghary said:


> This is my stove, why is the flame doing that and how can i fix it?


take the burner out , look's like the center come's out ? something has spilled on the burner, if it just started ? may be rust from the burner ? take it apart that will be the best for you


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

i took off the cap and flipped it around and put it back in and turned on the stove. it is fixed now. thanks everyone.


----------

